# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Pijn?

## rafaelo

hallo ik voelme al een week niet goed veel denken griep heb het loud moe slaap zomaar trillen bibberen en veel slijmm vooral met drinken. maar het soms steeken steekjes links en rechts zeg maar 5 centimete onder je oksel zo iets voelt erg raar brrrrr wat zou dat kunnen zijn? heb ook darm broobleemen moelijk na de wc kunnen etc. hoop iets te hooren bedankt

----------

